# Can I use my noodle/pasta boiler as a deep fryer?



## Carmal_A (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello everybody,

This is my first post here. 

I have a table top pasta/noodle boiler that I don't have much use for it and I need a deep fryer. I was wondering if I could use my boiler as a deep fryer? Will there be any safety issues and will it spoil my boiler? The heating coil element is at the bottom of the boiler so I'm not sure if that would actually burn the excess crumbs that sinks to the bottom. and if i use a metal spatula would it cause a short circuit if the spatula comes in contact with the heating coil? Im not much of an electrician so I'm just gathering info before i proceed to buying an air fryer only to not use it like my boiler. 

I will be cooking in larger numbers approximately 500 cutlets a day.. so i thought the boiler is big enough. i thought of getting an induction cooker and use a normal pot but depending on the diameter of the pot it will affect my efficiency.

hope i can get some ideas here! Thank you in advance!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

i moved your post to the pro forum where hopefully you'll get more input.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I suppose it would work but I'd be worried that the pasta boiler wouldn't get hot enough to properly deep fry. Does it have temperature knob? 

Water boils at a much lower temperature than we typically fry at. 

I would think you'd be better off buying a deep fryer, especially if you are going to give it heavy use.


----------

